# Getting another budgie



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

I hope to get another budgie to be friends with Dove sometime in the near future. I was planning on getting a female but then I read that two females probably won't get along. So if I get a male will they mate? And what should I do if they have eggs? Thank you!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Two females can get along just fine. I had two that were very closely bonded.
If you choose to get a friend for Dove, I would advise you to get another female.

Anytime you get a budgie - no matter what the gender, there is no guarantee it will get along with your current bird.
You must always be aware of that fact and prepared to house the new bird separately on a permanent basis IF necessary.

Have you read the stickies and budgie articles? If not, you really should take the time to read all of them.

Tips For Discouraging Breeding

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*

*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*
*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*

*Introducing Two Budgies*

*3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*

*4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?*

*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? *

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I completely agree with her. Unlike with some other animals, the degree of bonding or friendship between two birds is more often a question of personality than gender. 

If you have any questions after reading the links provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!!

Please keep us posted on how things are going!


----------

